# Adventskalender erstellen



## Blackoliver (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

es ist vielleicht etwas "ungewöhnlich", aber ich möchte gerne dieses Jahr Weihnachten einen richtig schön altmodischen Adventskalender gestalten.

Also stilistisch soll es so ungefähr in diese Richtung hier gehen
***

Aber hat von Euch jemand evtl. "Tutorials", wie man am sinnigsten einen Adventskalender gestaltet? Mir steht die gesamte Creative Suite zur Verfügung, nur vor lauter Photoshop, InDesign & Co sehe ich den Kalender vor lauter Türchen nicht! 

Ich bin also gerade wirklich noch rein auf Inspirationssuche und bin für jeden Hint dankbar!


----------

